# when to change my puppy to adult food



## davix0 (Sep 19, 2013)

i have a 5 month old puppy and ive been told that at 6 months i could change his puppy food for adult food but my concern is that hes still growing and adult food doesnt help out with the growth unlike puppy food does.also when do they stop growing i belive my dog will be a giant or xl because hes already 60+ pounds.also ive been told that food brand diamond is really good food because its natural but ive never heard of it anyone can help?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I agree with you. Your pup is still growing and I would keep him on puppy chow until he is a year to year and half old. As for food, I don't know about diamond food. For a large breed pup, I would feed Solid Gold Wolfcub.


----------



## Catterman (Jun 30, 2013)

diamond is crap. No offense. If you have a tractor supply close by, try the 4 health food they sell. Its great. OR..... go raw.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never fed puppy food to my dogs.


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

I had to switch Jake from Puppy to Adult Food when he was 6 or 7 months old as he was having regular bouts of panesititis. I was told that the extra protein in Puppy Food was making it worse. At 3 he is 103 lbs so I think he grew up alright!


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

All food has nutrition and will provide enough for him to grow as long as you go with quality. A good quality food is more important than puppy or adult. Many people never feed puppy. All these different types that come out are really just for advertising. Yes there are differences between each food but one brands puppy might be the same as another brands adult. It is all just labeling.


----------

